# Is my board too small?



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

I just like to go fast and do occasional jumps I am 5'9 190 lbs my board is a ride control 155


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

You could go bigger if your main thing is going fast, but I wouldn't say it's too small. I'm 6'4" 235 on a 156 but I do mostly park and rails... And most people probably wouldn't recommend me a 156


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

TommyC said:


> You could go bigger if your main thing is going fast, but I wouldn't say it's too small. I'm 6'4" 235 on a 156 but I do mostly park and rails... And most people probably wouldn't recommend me a 156


Ya I dont do most of that stuff so the board is very responsive maybe too responsive for free riding...i have to maybe ajust my bindings so my feet are tighter and flatter on the board


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

I would say that's a good size for you if you ride all mountain. I'm 5'11 140 and ride a 154.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

jfrosty42 said:


> I would say that's a good size for you if you ride all mountain. I'm 5'11 140 and ride a 154.


The board doesnt know how tall you are it only goes by weight I beleive...i should get a bigger one probably


----------

